# Fat Cats Paylake



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

Never been there before its like 20 minutes from my house. Anyone hear anything good about it? Just wondering, I am on vacation next week. So I might check it out.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah i usally fish rivers.But i been there like 4 times with my cousin.And i usally use cut shad skipjack but i heard live blue gill cats TEAR EM UP.......... G00D luck


12 hours 15 dollars
6 hours 12 dollars a year ago here's there number they usally tell you if 
there biting 614-516-8518


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great place to catch catfish! I reccomend using a wad of Big League Chew (grape) or vanilla dough balls.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> I reccomend using a wad of Big League Chew (grape) or vanilla dough balls.


Using the Big league chew is killer at fat cats paylake... I caught a huge native Ohio river flathead using the grape chew at fat cats paylake last week. Best way to rig the chew up on the hook is to use bubble gum and roll the bubble gum in some chew so that the chew sticks to the gum so it's easy to hook on the hook. You can buy the grape chew and bubble @ the paylake.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets keep the little jabs off this thread and all others. We're not going to allow that to start again. If it does, you'll be getting a PM


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Great place to catch catfish! I reccomend using a wad of Big League Chew (grape) or vanilla dough balls.


Lol? Would have never thought of using bubble gum... Im assuming you chew a big ball up and put it on the hook? Probably keeps for a long time to compared to liver or something eh? Love it! haha


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You guys are serious on this bubblegum thing??


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

It's a nice place to fish. The owner is cool as well. Like someone said; they usually tell you if they are biting and what they are biting on. Believe it or not, some of the biggest fish there were caught on nightcrawlers. Good luck!!


----------



## dunkle (Apr 22, 2010)

The bubble gum works well, but in my experience tomato with mayonnaise works the best. I've caught several limits with this combo, I call it my catfish salad.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys! I got a bunch of Morels and venison for sale!!! Thats about like running a paylake right? Selling a natural resource? I dont care how they get there catfish! Lets catch a biggun!!!! I here your supposed to chew up the big league chew while its on the hook


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

dunkle said:


> The bubble gum works well, but in my experience tomato with mayonnaise works the best. I've caught several limits with this combo, I call it my *catfish salad*.


Agreed.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

selfishboy22 said:


> Never been there before its like 20 minutes from my house. Anyone hear anything good about it? Just wondering, I am on vacation next week. So I might check it out.


Hi selfishboy,

Ive been to fat cats and its a good paylake to fish.Its about 30ft deep and there are alot of big blues and shovels in there as well.So if you are on your vacation and your trying to get your big cat fishing fix...lol.then thats the place to be....Good luck!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> You guys are serious on this bubblegum thing??


Not sure myself what to believe in this thread.

Tomatoe and mayo???


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Hey guys! I got a bunch of Morels and venison for sale!!! Thats about like running a paylake right? Selling a natural resource? I dont care how they get there catfish! Lets catch a biggun!!!! I here your supposed to chew up the big league chew while its on the hook


Made me cringe..


----------



## fishingfreak (Jul 24, 2008)

i have fished there sevaral times last year did prety good..like o1mercls said the dude that runs the place is cool and usauly gives good advice...any kind of live or cut bait works well just depends on what they want at that particular time....the weekend are usauly prety busy id try to go on a weekday...


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Hey guys! I got a bunch of Morels and venison for sale!!! Thats about like running a paylake right? Selling a natural resource? I dont care how they get there catfish! Lets catch a biggun!!!! I here your supposed to chew up the big league chew while its on the hook


Tomato with mayonnaise?? What do u do?? Let the mayo spoil???


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

its by osprey lake right? just checking...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I heard about this a few weeks ago. My brother said he saw it on TV when they were catching those giant catfish in Southeast Asia. It's not a joke--go ahead and Google it. Apparently you can buy it in just about any Mexican grocery store:

ZOTE SOAP Catfish Bait *The citronella smell supposedly attracts the fish. *Zote soap is about 66% animal fat. *Works unbelievably well on trot lines, jug lines, and limb lines. *It is soft, yet tough, it's easy to cut, and stays on the hook very well. *The Zote soap melts away the animal fat leaves a scent trail to your baited lines. *The carp and other fish leave it alone. *This bait works best in warm waters because it doesn't dissolve as well in colder water. *Zote Soap is great for drift fishing with rod and reel because it stays on the hook. This is the type of soap that is safe for the environment and safe for your family! Texas and Oklahoma fishermen have used this soap for years. Tried and tested by some of the best. Zote Soap Catfish Bait Trot Lines and Jug Lines Lures No more smelly hands. Try it and you will get hooked!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> I heard about this a few weeks ago. My brother said he saw it on TV when they were catching those giant catfish in Southeast Asia. It's not a joke--go ahead and Google it. Apparently you can buy it in just about any Mexican grocery store:
> 
> ZOTE SOAP Catfish Bait *The citronella smell supposedly attracts the fish. *Zote soap is about 66% animal fat. *Works unbelievably well on trot lines, jug lines, and limb lines. *It is soft, yet tough, it's easy to cut, and stays on the hook very well. *The Zote soap melts away the animal fat leaves a scent trail to your baited lines. *The carp and other fish leave it alone. *This bait works best in warm waters because it doesn't dissolve as well in colder water. *Zote Soap is great for drift fishing with rod and reel because it stays on the hook. This is the type of soap that is safe for the environment and safe for your family! Texas and Oklahoma fishermen have used this soap for years. Tried and tested by some of the best. Zote Soap Catfish Bait Trot Lines and Jug Lines Lures No more smelly hands. Try it and you will get hooked!


The guy on river monsters was using soap on one episode because he could no tget live bait, no tsure what kind it was but he caught fish. I have also heard that ivory works well. Cut in chunks and hook through. Also heard preperation H works well on dip bait tubes and grapes are good if there are any overhanging fruit trees near by (in season of course). Sorry this is a little of topic just had to share. By the way I have never tried any of these so I can't say if they actually work or not.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

can someone give directions to this place ? i might give it a try . thanks


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never fished it but drive by it everyday to and from work. From what I can tell it looks like the owners take good care of the place, always looks nice and clean. There is a nice building that I assume is a bait/snack shop. I go by about 5:30am on my way in and most days there are a few people there and on weekends it will be PACKED! One thing though if you go during the day on a hot sunny day you might want to take a shelter or umbrella of some sorts, its right in the middle of a corn field and the is no shade at all. I've talked to a few people that have been there and have heard good things.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to have access and fish that pond every week 20+ years ago.

Used to catch a bunch of bass and some really, really nice crappies. Found out the crappies were in there because I started catching them on top water rouges. I think that is the only time or place I've ever caught crappies on top water.

I drive by there often and it looks like they have a very nice place


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

The lake itself is very well maintained. I've fished it 3 times before and have had no luck. I've used live bluegill and yellowbellies along with cut shad. on my last trip there, a guy 10 ft down from me caught a 44 lbs flathead on live goldfish, so i know there in there im just not catching them


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Can someone let me know what kind of bobbers them guys use out there.One guy told me they were slip bobbers.But i looked differnt from mine.His was a slip bobber and there was something that looked like another bobber connected to it about a foot away on a string ..........What kind was it any info please........


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

getitgetit said:


> Can someone let me know what kind of bobbers them guys use out there.One guy told me they were slip bobbers.But i looked differnt from mine.His was a slip bobber and there was something that looked like another bobber connected to it about a foot away on a string ..........What kind was it any info please........


What you saw was a "straw". It is basically there to help ensure your bobber stays upright while in the water and to help avoid your bait swimming around your line, tangling it up. I usually cut my straws down by a few inches, but you can buy them at the paylake store, I'm sure. I know that T2 in Piketon actually goes out and collects all the bobbers and straws that the customers lost on the lake, and resells them at a discounted rate.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

wedebrook said:


> What you saw was a "straw". It is basically there to help ensure your bobber stays upright while in the water and to help avoid your bait swimming around your line, tangling it up. I usually cut my straws down by a few inches, but you can buy them at the paylake store, I'm sure. I know that T2 in Piketon actually goes out and collects all the bobbers and straws that the customers lost on the lake, and resells them at a discounted rate.




Thanks for the info.........


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

rustyhooks said:


> can someone give directions to this place ? i might give it a try . thanks


The lake is in Grove City Ohio,If you do a map quest it will get you were you need to go..Good luck!


Regards,

Bennie.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

The address is: 
6887 Young Rd.
Grove City, Oh 43123


----------



## catfish1 (Mar 11, 2010)

i fished there the other night with my buddy we coguht 1 10 lbs flathead and 2 15s all on warmouths and then some guy coguht a 45 almost a 46 lbs flatty on the same bait it a nice place id have to say for someone who does really care for fishing paylakes and 71 is only like 200 yards away from the place and the enterance is right next to a big horse farm so its really easy to find


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just found their website: http://www.fatcatspaylake.com/


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just curious cuz it didnt say on there website. Does anyone know where they get there big flatheads?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Joey209 said:


> Does anyone know where they get there big flatheads?


Maybe the Ohio Paylakes guy on here can enlighten us all. Where do you guys get your catfish? I'm not looking for an answer like "Jimmy Ray Davis out of Lockbourne"....We are wondering where the catfish came from...river, pond, lake, state. A little background info is all we ask


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Not to change the subject about fatcats paylake.. but there is another nice lake that a few of my friends say is just as nice and thats Crazy Cats paylake.. its in south bloomfield ohio... just take 23 south out of columbus about a 20 min drive ... u run right into south bloomfield... i personaly never have fished it but i hear its got some big cats as well..

here is a link to there website.. hope it works 

http://krazykatspaylake.weebly.com/


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Can any of the pay lakes guy answer where they get their 40 + lbs flathead and blue catfish from????????????????


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Can any of the pay lakes guy answer where they get their 40 + lbs flathead and blue catfish from????????????????


I hear crickets


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Can any of the pay lakes guy answer where they get their 40 + lbs flathead and blue catfish from????????????????


 Hear is a list of paylakes that I go to that have 40+ blues and shovels.. Beaver lake,Cast Away,Fat Cats,Krazy Kats,Raibow lake,Hickory Grove,Cozy Dale...There are other paylakes that I have not metioned that also have 40+lb blues and shovels in it.

Regards,

Bennie.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

browns_jr88 said:


> Not to change the subject about fatcats paylake.. but there is another nice lake that a few of my friends say is just as nice and thats Crazy Cats paylake.. its in south bloomfield ohio... just take 23 south out of columbus about a 20 min drive ... u run right into south bloomfield... i personaly never have fished it but i hear its got some big cats as well..
> 
> here is a link to there website.. hope it works
> 
> http://krazykatspaylake.weebly.com/


Krazy Kats is a nice paylake as well...The owners are very nice people,and yes it has alot of big cats in it.You should give it a try someday!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catmanbennie said:


> Hear is a list of paylakes that I go to that have 40+ blues and shovels.. Beaver lake,Cast Away,Fat Cats,Krazy Kats,Raibow lake,Hickory Grove,Cozy Dale...There are other paylakes that I have not metioned that also have 40+lb blues and shovels in it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Bennie.


Im sure most paylakes have 40+ lb fish. There wouldnt be a draw unless there where bigguns in there.But I was just curious if you know where they get there big shovelheads? Its not a hard question

Thanks,Joey


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Joey209 said:


> Im sure most paylakes have 40+ lb fish. There wouldnt be a draw unless there where bigguns in there.But I was just curious if you know where they get there big shovelheads? Its not a hard question
> 
> Thanks,Joey


Lol...crickets


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Mushijobah said:


> Lol...crickets


Still waiting (final jeopardy music playing)


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Joey209 said:


> Still waiting (final jeopardy music playing)


I'm sure you already know the answer to the question. Besides, if you really want to know, you can always contact them directly. 

Tic tock, tic tock, tic tock...


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> But I was just curious if you know where they get there big shovelheads? Its not a hard question
> 
> Thanks,Joey


I'm not a paylake guy, but that may be why I know the answer to your question. All of the big channels, blues, shovels and flats come from the wild. The Ohio river is the biggest local source, but many are transported from out of state. After being placed in captivity they are basically starved to death, which may explain why they'll hit bubblegum, soap, or your dirty sock.

There's people that don't know this?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hook N Book said:


> I'm sure you already know the answer to the question. Besides, if you really want to know, you can always contact them directly.
> 
> Tic tock, tic tock, tic tock...


Im just curious if the paylake fisherman no what is goin on. A paylake isnt gonna tell me"Oh yea,I bought em off a father n son outfit that jugs em outta Saltfork" 
Gimme a break


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Im sure most paylakes have 40+ lb fish. There wouldnt be a draw unless there where bigguns in there.But I was just curious if you know where they get there big shovelheads? Its not a hard question
> 
> Thanks,Joey


 The paylake owners that I talk to buy there fish from guys that get them out of the Kentucky river...I thought this thread was about fat cats.lmao......If you have anymore ?s let me know...


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Joey209 said:


> Im just curious if the paylake fisherman no what is goin on. A paylake isnt gonna tell me"Oh yea,I bought em off a father n son outfit that jugs em outta Saltfork"
> Gimme a break


I'm sure, like you, most know where they come from. Your repeated question on the source is nothing more than a troll and has nothing to do with the original question.
So now you can consider that I just gave you the break you requested...!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catmanbennie said:


> The paylake owners that I talk to buy there fish from guys that get them out of the Kentucky river...I thought this thread was about fat cats.lmao......If you have anymore ?s let me know...


Thank you for answering my question. I feel alot better about paylakes now.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, seems a few on here don't listen to what we ask. Say good night now.


----------

